# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Пармезан

## Сеня

Такой сыр как пармезан, может созревать годами и от это становится лучше, вопрос в связи с этим, какой гуной такой сыр например с 5 летней выдержкой обладает?

----------


## Дамир

> Такой сыр как пармезан, может созревать годами и от это становится лучше, вопрос в связи с этим, какой гуной такой сыр например с 5 летней выдержкой обладает?


Не знаю как с пармезаном, а мёд и гхи, чем старше, тем лучше ))

У вас есть возможность купить настоящий пармезан ?
Вы в курсе, что даже в Италии, его могут делать только в Парме ? Отсюда и название : Пармезан.

----------


## Сеня

Нет я хочу сам делать

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Не долежит. Съедите сами или другие преданные  ) должны быть огромные объемы, огромные вложения, чтобы так долго выдерживать. 

Даже полугодовой Пармезан - уже отличный. Вопрос в другом:  в воспроизводимости сложной технологии для небольших объемов.

----------

